# Not into Reptiles



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not really into reptiles, but for those of you that are, here is a friend of mine's reptile collection. If I were into snakes n' such, I'd be wantin' that baby King Cobra.









Lary's Critter Collection


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

this reptile is amazing:
http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?p...3163&user=72732

seriously, nice collection he has.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wrong forum.

That lip tattoo is so ghetto.

But I do like those baby turtles.









Hopefully your friend is actually experienced in the care of hots and isn't just 'another person' dealing in 'em.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I think that big King Cobra is trouble. I def hope he knows what he is doing especially with that black mamba. As Jake "The Snake" Roberts called it a 3-step mamba because after it bites you that's all the steps you will be taking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow - that's some collection.

He's nuts for free handling that Rhino Viper.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

He's got a black mamba too.. some dangerous snakes


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

he has a awesome collection going on


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

all i can say is that he's a f*cking idiot...look at this retard?!?!?!?

all i can say is that he's a f*cking idiot...look at this retard?!?!?!?

View attachment 97542


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

hes obviously retarded if he knows how to handle them..

i want a rhino, a gaboon, and a black mamba in the future


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> hes obviously retarded if he knows how to handle them..
> 
> i want a rhino, a gaboon, and a black mamba in the future


I see death in your future.. j/k just hope you have alot of snake experiance before you get those.

Nice collection I'll give him props for having the nerve to handle them.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Your friend is a moron for handling venomous, whether he knows what he's doing or not. Then again, maybe he knows something I don't. Either way, he has balls.. I'll give him that.

Actually, are the venomous snakes venomoids? I love his green tree pythons, by the way.

Very, very, very nice collection though!


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks like a decent collection but nothing real special for hots. The gaboon is impressive though. I would like to one day get a rattlesnake, if I get enough experience.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

steve irwin handles venomous snakes all the time.. lol

i think jeff corwin would kick irwins ass


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Im not sure if thats really amazing or really stupid. He better be really experienced if hes handling a black mamba, especialy like that. And even if he is experienced, its still pretty stupid and dangerous. I hope hes not stupid enough to release any of these snakes, ever!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Friggin sweetness coolness to the maximuss


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> hes obviously retarded if he knows how to handle them..


yeah, see, the thing is, handling a king cobra in the palm of your hand like that, is f*cking stupid, and shows that he DOESNT know how to handle them/it. handling a viper the way he did is also extremely stupid, either snake could easily kill him assuming they're hot.

if they're not hot, oh well, he's still a dumbass for handling them that way, that vipers fangs would leave some pretty deep ass gashes.

nothing special for venemous? eyelash vipers, sri lankan and king cobras, black mamba...and then you talk about getting a rattlesnake?! those are pretty rare, and a hell of a lot rarer than a rattlesnake...at least in the western hemisphere.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Wow Im not sure if thats really amazing or really stupid. He better be really experienced if hes handling a black mamba, especialy like that. And even if he is experienced, its still pretty stupid and dangerous. I hope hes not stupid enough to release any of these snakes, ever!


I'm sure one will escape after it strikes him, he falls to the floor dead, and lets go of it...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Your friend is a moron for handling venomous, whether he knows what he's doing or not.


i think this statement is ignorant. handling venemous is not a moronic thing to do unless you're a moron. if you know how to properly handle one, then its not a big deal. people do it all the time, zoo-keepers, private owners...etc...handling a king cobra, no matter how big or small, in the palm of your hand, shows just how stupid that guy really is, and one day, he's going to get bit. again, assuming they're not venemoids.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

None of them are pacticularly rare, you can probably go on kingsnake.com now and find all of them. I think unless you actually keep hots and have handled then you can call him a dumass.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

That's easily the most irresponsible handling display I've ever seen. If those aren't venomoids then he is definately living on borrowed time. His hand grips on the mamba are horrible technically and he is so far within reach of the gaboon, it's amazing. The baby king is a beautiful snake but as far as holding it like that? Look how close to the veins in his wrist that snake is. This is just absolutely ridiculous. A true Darwin Award candidate.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

greenmonkey51 said:


> None of them are pacticularly rare, you can probably go on kingsnake.com now and find all of them. I think unless you actually keep hots and have handled then you can call him a dumass.


No because if we handled them like that then we'd be dumbasses too. I for one dont need to own a black mamba or king cobra to know that holding one in the palm of your hand is a stupid dumbass thing to do.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow - that's some collection.
> 
> He's nuts for free handling that Rhino Viper.


that is the stupidest thing ever,
this is one of the worst snakes to be bitten by, even if the venom dont kill you, lets say u take a hit in the hand, it will rot in no/time, cant remember what type of venom it is but youll have to amputate.

its just an accident whaiting to happen..
hope he has a decent hospital close by, 
im hoping he hasnt removed theyre fangs though, might be the reason hes so brave.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> hes obviously retarded if he knows how to handle them..
> 
> i want a rhino, a gaboon, and a black mamba in the future


See there, a rhino.. and gaboon... so jiggy sounds like he knows theyre two different snakes.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well i was thinking its a gaboon, the rhino packs a nrly punch too. nice snakes but just too deadly.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

And yes Lary is VERY experienced. He's done it for years, breeds mambas, western browns, and kings. 
I hooked up with this guy in yahoo chat, in the pets and animals rooms.... 
Hes been into exotic reptiles and fish since he was 10 years old, when he got his first shoal of reds. He's owned reds, pirayas, terns, elongs, spilos, altuveis, and compressus'. As a kid, he had snakeheads for years, all different types. He's told me alot about piranha keeping, I've learned alot from this guy. He was one of the peoples that turned snakead loose and made em illegal







But he has a connection to get me some snakeheads, I'm in the proceedings right now of trying to acquire a couple.







Not to mention his girlfriend is SMOKING HOT!








View attachment 97574
Mary


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the fact that he been dealing with fish and all kinds of animals, all his kife, doesnt make that babycobra bite any less venomus.

seems like ur jealus of this guy dude!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Actually, are the venomous snakes venomoids?


Thats what Im thinking they are


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

psychofish said:


> Actually, are the venomous snakes venomoids?


Thats what Im thinking they are
[/quote]

Which then is simply cruel to the animal.

Equivalent of dyed fish, really, isn't it?


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Its much worse than dyed fish and they're not removing the fangs but the venom sacs when they do that.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

you guys did realize that on the picture where he was holding the baby cobra it says "WRONG WAY TO HOLD [wutever else it said" ... and i think its been said enough "he's stupid" "moron" "idiot" wutever. wuts the point of saying that 1238712093812 times? if the guy's holding the snake liek that, great for him. if he gets bitten, great for him. if he dies GREAT for him. be glad its not you and stop complaining about how he's doin that and this. maybe contact him and ask him why he's holding it liek that and hear him out first?

*no pun intended


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Mykoe817 said:


> you guys did realize that on the picture where he was holding the baby cobra it says "WRONG WAY TO HOLD [wutever else it said" ... and i think its been said enough "he's stupid" "moron" "idiot" wutever. wuts the point of saying that 1238712093812 times? if the guy's holding the snake liek that, great for him. if he gets bitten, great for him. if he dies GREAT for him. be glad its not you and stop complaining about how he's doin that and this. maybe contact him and ask him why he's holding it liek that and hear him out first?
> 
> *no pun intended


Noones complaining, just pointing out that its obviously not a smart way to hold such a dangerous snake. By calling him a moron or stupid people are really just suggesting how dangerous what hes doing is, and not a very smart or responsible action.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey, it's free will. Like someone said - he's a Darwin award candidate, so if something happens that's just evolution doing its job


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

why should i sit back and let some dumbass get bit by his pets which "he knows how to handle" and make them all illegal for everyone else to own? people who ACTUALLY know how to handle them, as opposed to holding a cobra in the palm of your hand. that's easily the stupidest thing i've seen in a long long time.

also, someone said that this guy is one of those idiots who let their snakehead go and got those to be illegal for the rest of us already. why sit by and let him do it for these snakes as well?

more and more im willing to bet that those are venomoids, but if they're hot, then that's the stupidest display of handling i've ever seen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> why should i sit back and let some dumbass get bit by his pets which "he knows how to handle" and make them all illegal for everyone else to own?


LOL... what exactly are you doing to get him to stop ?

I am sure your post on pfury are making all difference in the world for him. He's probably reading the thread right now.. "oh well, this r1dermon guy is really making sense. I've never heard anyone put it quiet like he did. From now on I will exercise proper care in handling my reptiles"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...well maybe he wont change his dumbass ways, but people who now think its ok to hold a king cobra in your hand, might have second thoughts...im sure if 4 people happen accross his retardedness, and decide to visit PA and grab a venemous snake and then die because they tried to hold it in their hand, it will take no time at all for those types of animals to be completely illegal for everyone.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Wow Im not sure if thats really amazing or really stupid. He better be really experienced if hes handling a black mamba, especialy like that. And even if he is experienced, its still pretty stupid and dangerous. I hope hes not stupid enough to release any of these snakes, ever!


I'm sure one will escape after it strikes him, he falls to the floor dead, and lets go of it...
[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the key is, to eliminate the human error by never putting yourself in a situation to get bit. you keep your distance, use a long snake hook...etc...people have been around venomous snakes for a long long time, some people, people who actually have respect for the snakes, know not to put themselves into striking range of the snake. there's no way of knowing when a snake is going to hit you, so then why put yourself close enough to be hit at all? just stay far enough back and use a hook or two, zoo-keepers do it all the time. i will say that it's always a good idea to try as hard as possible to acquire anti-venom just in-case. of course, i think AV has to be administered by a pro or else its just as deadly, lol. dunno about that one though.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

with the rihno viper, anti venom, will save u, but u will be handicaped 4 life.
this guy is a jerk.. but as long as he doesnt include others in his roulette i dont care.
let him kill himself, just hope someone finds the snakes when hes laying stiff on the floor.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> the key is, to eliminate the human error by never putting yourself in a situation to get bit. you keep your distance, use a long snake hook...etc...people have been around venomous snakes for a long long time, some people, people who actually have respect for the snakes, know not to put themselves into striking range of the snake. there's no way of knowing when a snake is going to hit you, so then why put yourself close enough to be hit at all? just stay far enough back and use a hook or two, zoo-keepers do it all the time. i will say that it's always a good idea to try as hard as possible to acquire anti-venom just in-case. of course, i think AV has to be administered by a pro or else its just as deadly, lol. dunno about that one though.


Right, but as Ron said, this guy isn't going to change his ways. Look at how he replies to people on kingsnake. I think it's all about the shock value (notice the lip tattoo, piranha, snakeheads?







). Keep an eye out for his future tiger exhibit.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, but all im saying is that some person who thinks they want a cobra, is going to see that/those pictures and decide to go get one, instead of actually learning how to properly hook one so you dont die! lol. he's sending the wrong message. thats what im saying, and venomous reptiles arent exactly hard to get.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is what happens when you get tagged by a deadly snake...

http://www.venomousreptiles.org/articles/72

and that's a western diamondback...that aint no elapid...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

got nailed by Norways only venomus snake when i was 7. 
its quite common and not close to deadly to adults.
the bugger that tagged me was a tiny juvenile, it packs as much venom as the adult, only it expells all of it when it bites.
my hand blew up to twice its size, and turned black.
hurt like notting else. 
a week later i was fine, but i will allways respect vipers.

cant imagine the pain from a rattler, cobra or rhino viper.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

SWEET!







I breed some reptiles myself 
ARX REPTILES


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jiggy said:


> Wow - that's some collection.
> 
> He's nuts for free handling that Rhino Viper.


that is the stupidest thing ever,
this is one of the worst snakes to be bitten by, even if the venom dont kill you, lets say u take a hit in the hand, it will rot in no/time, cant remember what type of venom it is but youll have to amputate.

its just an accident whaiting to happen..
hope he has a decent hospital close by, 
im hoping he hasnt removed theyre fangs though, might be the reason hes so brave.
[/quote]
Enzymatic venom...it digests...the flesh...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> why should i sit back and let some dumbass get bit by his pets which "he knows how to handle" and make them all illegal for everyone else to own? people who ACTUALLY know how to handle them, as opposed to holding a cobra in the palm of your hand. that's easily the stupidest thing i've seen in a long long time.
> 
> also, someone said that this guy is one of those idiots who let their snakehead go and got those to be illegal for the rest of us already. why sit by and let him do it for these snakes as well?
> 
> more and more im willing to bet that those are venomoids, but if they're hot, then that's the stupidest display of handling i've ever seen.


Hit the nail on the head.

Even if they are venomoid, not only is the practice cruel, but it is also uncertain. The venom sacs can be grown back if not properly removed, from what I hear. Even if it's a venomoid, you need to treat the snake with the respect of a venomous.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

agreed.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Venomoid practice is very cruel since it is done in unsanitary conditions and by people just looking for a quick buck. Venom is specialized saliva, and venomous snakes need it digest their food properly. It breaks down some muscle before it hits the GI tract. this is why most people feed their hots live, you need the snake to strike and envenomate.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> It breaks down some muscle before it hits the GI tract.


some hots only have neurotoxic venom, which does nothing to break down muscle, just shuts down the central nervous system, ie paralysis. most of the less lethal snakes have hemotoxic venom, which does break down muscle tissue, and the most deadly venemous snakes have both! lol.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

flyboy said:


> Venomoid practice is very cruel since it is done in unsanitary conditions and by people just looking for a quick buck. Venom is specialized saliva, and venomous snakes need it digest their food properly. It breaks down some muscle before it hits the GI tract. this is why most people feed their hots live, you need the snake to strike and envenomate.


I'm not going to debate the venomoid practice although I do know somebody that used to do it. His snakes were sold in Hamburg,PA and a few other places. He did sterile operations and was considered to be a true professional by the people that know him and his snakes. I personally don't keep venomoids but I have worked with many long term venomoids and can tell you from personal experience that they feed, digest and defecate the same as non-venomoids of the same species. The ones I cared for were fed thawed pre-killed food, had no visible scarring and were for all intents and purposes the exact same snake as their hot counterparts.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i saw a discovery channel thing about a guy like him....had been keeping snakes for years, then in the space of 2-3 months got bit by his gaboon viper TWICE! had his license removed


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> I'm not going to debate the venomoid practice although I do know somebody that used to do it. His snakes were sold in Hamburg,PA and a few other places. He did sterile operations and was considered to be a true professional by the people that know him and his snakes. I personally don't keep venomoids but I have worked with many long term venomoids and can tell you from personal experience that they feed, digest and defecate the same as non-venomoids of the same species. The ones I cared for were fed thawed pre-killed food, had no visible scarring and were for all intents and purposes the exact same snake as their hot counterparts.


That is interesting, their stool was the same? Did you notice if they defecated more frequently or in larger amounts? It is good that your friend knew what he was doing, but many snakes die because of inexperienced people just trying to make money.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

flyboy said:


> I'm not going to debate the venomoid practice although I do know somebody that used to do it. His snakes were sold in Hamburg,PA and a few other places. He did sterile operations and was considered to be a true professional by the people that know him and his snakes. I personally don't keep venomoids but I have worked with many long term venomoids and can tell you from personal experience that they feed, digest and defecate the same as non-venomoids of the same species. The ones I cared for were fed thawed pre-killed food, had no visible scarring and were for all intents and purposes the exact same snake as their hot counterparts.


That is interesting, their stool was the same? Did you notice if they defecated more frequently or in larger amounts? It is good that your friend knew what he was doing, but many snakes die because of inexperienced people just trying to make money.
[/quote]

Now that I think of it, the crotalids seemed to be a moister smellier evac so that may point to some small role in the venom breaking down the proteins for digestion but the elapids and bitis were identical to the hot versions of the same species.
I have heard of more backroom butchers in the recent past as venomoids get more popular. My friend ended up not selling to the general public at the shows due to the hard times he got from some people. He now only sells his snakes to a few retailers that jack the price way up and re-sell them to the general public. Personally,I'm against the practice but I'm not the type of person to impose my will on the world in general.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

I was talking to Lary about this thread I posted of his collection. All his snakes are hot, he said that some peeps surgically remove the fangs, but they grow back. He referred to its cruelty in pretty much the same fashion as he referred to the cruelty in cutting a P's lips off to reveal its teeth.

The funniest part, I asked Lary why he didnt join Piranha fury... and he said " I used to be a member there, but I dont go anymore, too many know-it-alls " .


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I am from South Africa and have seen a number of our most venomous snakes in the wild. Trust me you don't want to get bitten by either a mamba or a gaboon viper. The mamba has one of the strongest neurotoxic venoms and is a multiple striker when cornered, not to metion that a mamba is a very nervous and easily irritable snake (particlualry _Dendroaspis Polylepis Polylepis_). The Gaboon is a beautiful snake but is a deceptively fast striker, similair to a puff adder and if that gives u a decent bite with its HUGE fangs you are fucked! The venom is a potent cardiotoxin/cytotoxin and will kill tissue causing huge necrosis, often resulting in amputees, as well as act directly on the heart.

The King Cobra I am unfamiliar with as it's an Asian cobra. But I wouldn't want to f*ck with that either...a younger snake just means the venom is more potent.

Goodluck to anyone who keeps venomous snakes...been there done that...

I think I will probably stick to piranhas...

Jay


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

-d0rk- said:


> The funniest part, I asked Lary why he didnt join Piranha fury... and he said " I used to be a member there, but I dont go anymore, too many know-it-alls " .


Right, right.. coming from a guy who free-handles venomous snakes.


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

I found these lol thought someone might be able to photoshop them with that dude instead of a kangaroo




































Wow thats 1 greedy snake


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a know it all who lets his snakehead go and plays a role in the banning of all snakeheads being kept as pets...a know it all who holds some of the most deadly snakes in the world, right in the palm of his hand...be sure to post an RIP thread for when he gets bit and dies.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

damn people......

SNAKEHEADS ARE BAD

PIRANHAS ARE BAD

VENOMOUS SNAKES ARE BAD

If anyone halfway intelligent has anything to add to this thread feel free to do so, otherwise, keep your lameass comments to yourself. This is what I get for sharing with you people huh?

I can tell you fucks are from the reptile group... my fish buddies arent assholes like you fuckers.

The animals we keep, are BAD for the ecosystem, YOU know it and I know it, released or not, they dont need to be in OUR ecosystem, but in a tank in our homes instead. I'm sure Lary didnt know what he was doing could have such a big impact on fishkeeping. Kinda like I didnt know banging the sherrif's niece in pizza hut parking lot would have an impact on my jail time for failure to drive on the right half of the roadway.

Seek a xanax and a steve irwin rerun, and calm down. Damn.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

-d0rk- said:


> I was talking to Lary about this thread I posted of his collection. All his snakes are hot, he said that some peeps surgically remove the fangs, but they grow back. He referred to its cruelty in pretty much the same fashion as he referred to the cruelty in cutting a P's lips off to reveal its teeth.
> 
> The funniest part, I asked Lary why he didnt join Piranha fury... and he said " I used to be a member there, but I dont go anymore, too many know-it-alls " .


Fangs aren't removed in the de-venomizing, the venom glands and ducts themselves are removed. I don't claim to know it all but having been into reptiles for over 30 years and having kept hots for a long time I know about responsible handling and care of snakes, something Lary obviously doesn't.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao









yeah, he didnt know that releasing one of the most viscious eating freshwater fish in the world wouldnt have that big of an impact, i mean, it's not like a snakehead can breath out of water and go pond to pond eating absolutely everything...

im sure he didnt know that snakeheads would have that big of an impact, just like he doesnt know when his DEADLY snakes are going to bite him, and since he doesnt know that, then why does he hold them like that...in-fact, he doesnt know much it seems, so why the f*ck is he taking care of animals in the first place?!

he thinks its unethical to remove fangs and such aye? well its not unethical to release a captive snakehead into his local eco-system? not only for the fish's sake, but for the inhabitants of the pond into which he released it in? is he that stupid? he bought a snakehead without knowing how big it was going to get, and released it because he couldnt provide a bigger tank right? maybe he should research sh*t a bit more before he buys an animal...

and dont try to justify his handling of venomous snakes, there are people on these boards, who have already commented, who have been handling venomous snakes for longer than this kid has been walking, the handling that he displayed is the most retarded display of snake handling i've ever seen, why dont you go ask steve irwin and see what he thinks about this morons technique. surely steve irwin has held a king cobra in the palm of his hand...

i honestly wish it wouldnt have been shown, its not that hard to get snakes which will kill you in various states. people see those photos and figure, oh, just dont piss the snakes off and you can hold them in your hands...sweet. then they all go out, get bit, die, and snakes are banned because of this asshole and assholes like him. he's already succeeded in having one type of animal banned for everyone else, he's too irresponsible to own anything else. too bad he didnt get caught releasing that SH...mother f*cker would've learned his lesson after several thousand dollars in fines.


----------

